# Are you thinking about quiting smoking?



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I don't know if I'm in the right place to bring this up, BUT….My two youngest sons quit smoking. Robert, in the Marines and Curt still at home. The Marines gave Robert Chanix.It really helped him. He was home for the weekend and left a card of Chanix here. Well, Curt took it also. (red lights and sirens) This stuff has some of the most horrific side effects I have ever seen. My youngest son is in a mental ward at he hospital now. Fortunately he has a very Doctor and is making gtreat progress.

But it makes you wonder about the future. Is it like the LSD the hippies took in the 60's and 70's and comes back again and again. No one knows.

I hope no one ever has to go through this. If you are quitting, good luck and I hope you are successful. But think twice about this Chanix.


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Perhaps this comes from taking a prescription Rx that was not prescribed for him.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I feel sorry for him. I'm a Topamax survivor. The Drs wanted to put me on massive doses of Seroquel and let me spend the rest for my life twiddling my thumbs a staring out a window. Fortunately my family did some research, we fired the drs and I quit taking the meds. I just put up with migraines until I was sane again. NO DR ever admitted Topamax has negative side affects. They are pretty good at replacing heart valves, sewing limbs back on, but research everything they give you before taking it. Nobody knows the long term affects of all the garbage they are pumping into the population to make a quick buck.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BTW, it was 3 years before I could type again after taking myself off Topamax:-((


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I agree with you 100% ! But you just can't hold their hand 24/7. This crap is a real heart breaker.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

The worst side effects I've experience was from Lipitor. I don't think my legs will ever come back. But I can tell you I'd rather put up with Lipitor or any other statin drug thab this chanix. The good news is he is alive and as long as he is alive there is hope.

To TopomaxSurvivor, I've read a lot of your comments and your mind is right on. As long as we have that, we are undefeatable. I send you a PM about how to get rid of migraines later, right now I gotta go to the hospital. 
My very best to you and rtb. Rand


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

best wishes to all re: recovery
and a good reminder re: medications.. you just never know.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I have to quite smoking. The Dr. told me I have a 60 to 70% chance of me getting lung cancer if I continue smoking within 5 years. I've tried the chewing gum, and I quit cigarettes before for 10 years, but these damn cigars are harder.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I was thinking about quiting 11 years ago and I did cold turkey.  I still get the urge once in awhile and I take a couple really deep breaths, like inhaling a cigarette, and the urge goes away.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

This smoking is an incidious demon. I quit in March of 1973. It took me nine months. God did my family suffer! I thought that since I was in a body cast from a broken femur, that I could do it because I couldn't drive. Ha I drove the wife crazy begging for those things. And after all these years, I still get the urge every once in a while. My grand father was right; If you never use them, you never miss them. But if you smoke you will always miss them. Fortunately, They do get weaker and futher apart over time. So don't give up! Keep trying and you will be successful. The alternative is much worse.
My dad was a smoker and in 1957 he was diagnosed with cancer. The VA put him in Mephis Memorial Hospitall and removed his stomache. Dr. Coors could not attach the esophogas to the small intestines due to being rotten with cancer, so that went too. He sewed the esophogas to the large intestine. This is what killed him in 1979. The treatment that cured his cancer was herbal. It is called the "Hoxie Cure". It can still be obtained from Mexico. I've taken several people there over the years with very good results. The two "failures" were because they quit taking the herbs and man did they go fast.
This Chanix has always stopped the smoking in all the trials, but Lord help you if you are one of ones with side effects. My son Robert had no side effects at all, but his little brother….Wow! If you decide to use this drug, be sure to go to "Chanix" first and check out the side effects first and be sure you are under a doctors care in 
case you react like my son. 
I wish you the best in stopping smoking and my prayers will be with you. Your fellow Woo Torturer, Rand


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I quit smoking in 1972 after coming down with pneumonia for two weeks it was impossible to smoke with all that gunk in my lungs. That was the best thing that ever happen to me . I use to smoke 4 packs a day.
Now I get ill just smelling cigarette smoke on people.
lilredweldingrod I'm sorry for the side affects your son experienced and all the others that had bad meds experiences, Unless I'm very sick or in tons of pain I try to avoid all medications.


----------



## KellyS (Jul 20, 2009)

I quit smoking about 15 years ago. I would't wish smoking on even my worst enemy, I'd rather toast them with Mustard gas or something than put that demon on them.

It all boils down to just wanting to quit in your heart and in your mind. You can't be half hearted about it at all. If you are, you'll never do it. I used the patches to help with the cravings. Towards the end, I would duct tape them to my arm to keep it on. I can't imagine anything being more addictive. I gained some weight, but I tell you, I'd rather be fat than smoke again. The biggest sensation that came back was my ability to smell, it came back with a vengance. Even after 15 years I have momentary flashes about wanting to smoke, but they're gone just as quick as they come. I'll be rooting for you smokers trying to quit. A 5 lb back of Jolly Ranchers and lots of Ice Breakers mint gum helps too.

Good luck and my best wishes.


----------



## tamboti (Oct 19, 2009)

Hi Lilredweldingrod and all who commented on the smoking. I lost a leg in 2008 below knee bscause of smoking blood clot in vein as well as artery so had to quit. did quit for 5yrs in the 70's and that time i drank gllons of water and it helped should not have strarted again.

Cheers Roger in SA


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to thank all of you that responded to this thread. My inital thought was someone taking this stuff and having an episode while working with shop equipment or driving. If you have a reaction on this crap, no one knows what will happen. But it won't be good.
Our family and our hobby should be our enjoyment not otherwise. My mind is kinda distracted with this so I hope I'm making sence.
To those of you that have quit, congradulations. To you that are trying to quit, don't give up! This is one time the old cliche is right, any thing worth doing is worth doing well. I hope you quit "well". Keep at it and get this monkey off your back. You will be glad you did this. All of us nonsmokers are pulling for you.
Thank you again for you encouragement and support. LJer's are the greatest!


----------



## SEE (Sep 23, 2009)

Interesting, and I think Providential, that I found this tread this evening. I've been preparing all week for tomorrow. Tomorrow, Saturday December 5 is my quit day. This will be the 4th time in 4 years: twice for 6 weeks each and once for two months. Each time that I started smoking again it was because I gave in to the lie that I could have just one. Please keep me in your prayers.

I hope that your son improves and is restored to normal physical and mental health soon. I'll be quitting cold turkey. It's the only way that will work for me. The trick, for me, is to not think of myself as someone who is trying to quit smoking. Rather, I must have think of myself as a non smoker! What a mind game to deal with this terrible addiction.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good Luck SEE!! and a prayer too. One of the hardest of all drugs to get off of according to a friend who claims to have done them all! I doubt she did them all, but did have a few of bad ones in her younger days. I will never have just one again, I made that mistake and puffed away for another 15 yrs :-((


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Stephen,
This demon, nicotine is just as bad a alcohol, and if you have the addiction, one is too many and 100 is not enough. This may sound like a bunch of huey, but having a support team will help. Stay away from all smokers and realize that the urges will be with you the rest of your life. Now for the good news, the urges get weaker and shorter in duration and futher apart as time go on. Remember my PM. I'm here just for you if you need a friend. May God bless your efforts.

And to the rest of my LJer's that sent me their wishes, thank you so much. I am so glad I stumbled on this web site. So many great, humble, and caring people. May God bless each and every one of you. Now we can help a fellow brother in his hour of need. By the way, my son is home and doing just fine. Thank you all for your prayers and concern for us. Rand Lowery


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I quit smoking, twice. The first time in 1992 and ran until 2004. I went every day with having to constantly fight the cravings for a cigarette, and gained quite a bit of weight. I had a major life changing event in 2004 and took up smoking again. In late 2005, I had pnuemonia, and just couldn't smoke, period, end of story, for over 2 weeks.

I have not smoked, nor had the craving even once since then.


----------



## jbertelson (Sep 26, 2009)

Comments:

Just trying to be helpful, this is not professional advice!.......... Chantix has allowed more people to quit smoking than any other method. The problems with it are probably two-fold…....1) withdrawal from nicotine is worse than withdrawal from heroin, so many symptoms are due to that 2) some people have side effects from Chantix, it won't work for them.

For those who want to quit, here is my best trick, suggestion, whatever….......

Get a cigarette case. Then there are rules. No bumming cigarettes. No buying cigarettes during the day. No refilling the case. Can't carry a cigarette pack. Buy your cigarettes the same day of the week at the same time.

Fill the case with the number of cigarettes you smoke each day. Live with it a few days, a week, whatever feels right to you. Get used to it.

Then drop one cigarette from the case. See how you do with that. You can see how many cigarettes are there, it will make you think before you take one out. Just a tiny bit of control. You might think, gee, I better save that one till after dinner.

Then when you are used to that, drop another one out of the count. And so forth.

When you are down to 5 cigarettes, you are no longer addicted, you are just dependent on the habit.

You can keep counting down at that point, or go cold turkey. But the same rules apply.

This is the "little bit of control every time I smoke a cigarette method". Lets' call it the "Lumberjock Method". I have been using it for over 20 years on pregnant smokers…........it might work for you. Whats there to lose? It will cost you the price of a cigarette case. And there is no risk….......

Good luck.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

My new friend, thank you for your response to my thread. You are very correct and your little trick to beat this demon is most novel. I truly hope this is of help to those now taking the step away from enslavement to this weed.
When I originally posted this, I was hurting and in a panic to save my son. Since I started this, I have learned a lot more of the truth surouncing his experience.
It seems that my older son forgot his Chanix after a weekend visit. My youngest son took the meds without any instruction what so ever. I think the key to a large part of his reaction to the Chanix came from stepping into a full dose. My son in the Marines explained to me the following:
He was instructed to take a 1/4 dose for one week, a 1/2 dose for a week, a 3/4 dose for a week, then a full dose untill he conpleted the meds. He had no reaction. Two things happened here; no doctor involved, and taking meds NOT prescribed to you. 
I don't see it now, but one LJer made this obsevation, and I whole heartedly concur with him! And thank you for being so tactful in the way you said it.
And Jim, I concur with you about this helping many people to escape this addiction. Some times in our anguish we take off half cocked. As I did.
Thank each and every one of you that responded or just read this. And to those of you taking this step now, my heart goes out ot you and my sincere wishes for your success. I quit in 1973. And remember, our Creator is there to help. Just ask Him.
May God bless each and every one of you. Thank you for the encouraging words. I will always remember this outpouring of your friendship.
Thank you, Rand


----------



## jimr (Jun 15, 2007)

I took Chanix and quit smoking april 2nd. I took it for a month and got off it. I had some terrible nightmares and everyone around me said I was a worse ass than I normally am. I am glad I quit smoking and got off it.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

In Oct 2006 I had a heart attack. Decided it was time to quit smoking after 38 years. Tried slowing down and that didn't work. My daughter in law took Chantix for one month and quit. My insurance would not help with the cost of the Chantix so I paid the $25 co pay for a refill on my DIL perscription. I followed the directions and have been smoke free for almost 3 years now. I don't even have any cravings. I only took it for one month, the wierd dreams were kind of rough, but no other affects from it. Took 2 weeks for the Chantix to clear my system. Bought the 3rd and last refill on DIL perscrption and gave it to my friends wife. She followed the directions also and is still smoke free. I do know of 2 people that had problems with this med, both took it for over 5 months without trying to stop smoking. They just were not ready to quit.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Papasdan, there is no doubt that you have to make up your mind to do it. There isn't anything that will do it for you. I set the date 4 or 5 times in 6 months, but knew I wasn't goiing to make it that day. One moring I woke up and knew that was the day to do it. If I waited until the date a few days later, I probably would have been out of whack again!! I'll never smoke just one again! Made that mistake 15 yrs before I quit last time.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Feb. 5th 2007 I woke up that morning and did not pick my cigs and lighter up off the nightstand. They are still there as a reminder of what not to do. LOL


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Not sure where mine are now, that was May 28, 95.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Smoking…hmmm? I'm broke now so why start?! thats how i look at it…or I never did smoke why start?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Everyone did 45 yrs ago.


----------



## renaissance_guy (Aug 26, 2008)

I quit smoking 18 months ago after 50 years of smoking. I used Chantix. All other techniques and medications had failed. Chantix succeeded. I had no side effects from Chantix. None. Tens of thousands have used Chantix to successfully quite smoking. Some of the Chantix users have had some horrible side effects and that is sad. Many have been helped by the drug. One also has to remember that continuing to smoke also has some horrible direct effects.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Beware, if it is stong enough to help, it is strong enough to hurt.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I used The Patch to quit smoking, it made it quite easy for me. The package said use for 3 months, I used it for about 3 weeks. In the morning when I had a craving for a smoke I would slap on a patch and 10 minutes later I wasn't worrying about smoking. I have been smoke free for 5 1/2 years now.


----------



## MRBILL (Aug 15, 2007)

Back in 1995 I QUIT using the PATCH, which was prescription at the time. Insurance would not pay a dime for it. I think that was stupid on their part. Well I paid for all the dosage myself, 4 weeks on each of 3 patches as per my doctor. I have not wanted a smoke since. I cannot stand to smell it now. After about a month of the patch I could smell someone on the Freeway in front of me smoking. That drove me crazy for a while. It really stunk!


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Jockmike2 and SEE, my heart goes out to you along with my prayers,You will beat this demon, Mark, smart kid, (I assume I'm much older than you), Dr. Jim, Thank you for helping me to take a second look and trying to get everything in perspective, To all the rest of you QUITERS, first time in my life I liked a Quiter! And a bit of good news, My lovely wife is now a nonsmoker! I almost lost her to a near fatal heart attack in October. She is 1 of less than 5% who survive her type heart attack. Nonsmoking woodworkers are growing right before our eye's. To those of you that were helped by Chanix, Hip Hip Huray!!! 
Hey, SEE and Jockmike2, maybe you should see your doctor and see if Chanix can help you. 
Our very best to each and every one. Rand & Maddie


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

I do have one warning to anyone wanting to quit smoking. There is a side effect that people just don't talk about, but every quiter can verify. Quiting smoking makes your farts smell worse. LOL


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I quit smoking 25 years ago when I spent 9 days in the cardiac unit. It took that to get me over the hump.
For the next 2 years I sat as close as I could to smokers. At three years it got so that being within 10 feet of a cigarette literally gagged me. Still same 22 years later. The smell of a cigarette will close my throat.

papadan, the longer you don't smoke the worse your farts smell. Empirical evidence.

And the other truism is that if you really don't want to stop smoking you wont.My wife smokes the electronic cigarettes now.No smell, just some infused nicotine. She does not want to stop smoking because every time she does she gains weight. Being fat is worse than dying of cancer.

lilred, sorry about your youngest son. And thank your older son for his service.

Lee


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Dan, I'm glad the wind blows west to east in America. Thank God for huge favors…
Lee, I'm in favor of a Nazi attitude toward smoking! They wanna smoke, we can fix concentration camps out here in the dessert again. Warn the wife before we have to come and get her…
My wife almost died from a heart attack last October…But it got her attention. Now she is a nonsmoker, too.I will pass your thanks on to Robert.
You know, maybe if this thread runs a bit futher we might get 100% web site of non smokers. If they don't quit now, we will send them to live with Dan untill they are cured. Gotta be as good as Chanix. Cheaper too.

Rand


----------



## marcb (May 5, 2008)

The website www.whyquit.com helped me out when I quit. Lots of good reading materials that I would read during the first few months every time I had a bad jonsing. Gave me something to focus on that also helped reaffirm my quitting.

Quit cold turkey 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Dano46 (Sep 21, 2009)

I was like the worlds best smoker for about 35 years Could have gone pro. Worked in a coal mine for over 2 decades. Just before we would go below, us smokers would load up on cigarettes, smoking one after another. (Can't smoke in a coal mine) At the end of my shift, as soon as I would get to my locker I would fire one up, undress, hit the showers. It is not easy to smoke in a shower, but most of my coworkers and I could do it. Seems pretty stupid now. 
I had my gall bladder removed 6 years ago, spent 5 days without a cigarette, and have not had one since. Still have a pack in my pickup. Trade trucks, pack goes in new truck.


----------

